# Fiber One for IBS-C?



## Peggatha (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi All,I am new here, and I have been pretty much following a low FODMAP diet for my IBS-C. It really helps the stomach pain and the gas and bloating, but I've still been constipated. Because of this, every night for the last 4 months I have been eating a big bowl (more than two servings) of the plain little fiber one twigs. Does anyone else do this? And maybe possibly know why I am still not having consistent bowel movements? I have a couple small movements every day, but never anything substantial. (sorry if that's tmi)


----------

